# siadlo montowanie vfat

## bisz

mam gentoo oraz 2 dyski fizyczne z systemem plikow fat32 gdzie na jednym jest opcjonalny windows a na drugim mp3, filmy itd zeby moc uzywac ich z obydwu systemow. od kad zbudowalem jadro 2.6.19 nie dziala mi ich mountowanie, tzn. pisze ze jest already mounted a w katalogach pustki.

[root@marek mp3]# mount /mp3/

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mp3 busy

[root@marek mp3]# cd /

[root@marek /]# umount /mp3/

umount: /mp3/: not mounted

[root@marek /]#

tak samo dzieje sie z dowolnie wymyslanymi katalogami w ktore probuje montowac...

porownywalem konfiguracje jadra x19 do x18 gdzie wzsystko smigalo w dziale systemow plikow i wszystko jest jak trzeba. Dodam tez ze spod windowsa dyski dzialaja wiec to takze raczej nie ich wina

----------

## timor

 *bisz wrote:*   

> mam gentoo oraz 2 dyski fizyczne z systemem plikow fat32 gdzie na jednym jest opcjonalny windows a na drugim mp3, filmy itd zeby moc uzywac ich z obydwu systemow. od kad zbudowalem jadro 2.6.19 nie dziala mi ich mountowanie, tzn. pisze ze jest already mounted a w katalogach pustki.
> 
> [root@marek mp3]# mount /mp3/
> 
> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mp3 busy
> ...

 

Nie możesz odmontować/zamontować katalogu z którego korzystasz:

```
[root@marek mp3]# mount /mp3/

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mp3 busy

[root@marek mp3]# cd /
```

Byłeś w /mp3 czyli katalog był zajęty, ale gdy wychodzisz do / to przestaje być zajęty. Będąc NIE w /mp3 możesz go montować i odmontowywać do woli  :Wink:  Sprawdź

----------

## bisz

kiszka

```
[marekd@marek ~]$ umount /mp3

umount: /mp3 is not mounted (according to mtab)

[marekd@marek ~]$ mount /mp3

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mp3 busy

[marekd@marek ~]$ 

```

----------

## timor

 *bisz wrote:*   

> kiszka
> 
> ```
> [marekd@marek ~]$ umount /mp3
> 
> ...

 

Czy żaden inny program nie korzysta z /mp3? Czy katalog jest pusty?

----------

## arek.k

1. Pokaż swój /etc/fstab.

2. Pokaż wynik działania polecenia 

```
# df -hT
```

3. Nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się ręcznie montować "nieobsługiwanych" systemów plików, więc nie wiem jak to się objawia, ale skoro problemy zaczęły się po kompilacji nowego jądra, to może nie wkompilowałeś obsługi vfat, czyli jak sądzę te okolice:

```
-> File systems                                                                                   

   -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

      <*> MSDOS fs support

      <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

      (437) Default codepage for FAT

      (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT
```

----------

## bisz

```
[root@marek marekd]# df -hT

System plików  Typ    rozm. u¿yte dost. %u¿. zamont. na

/dev/hda3     ext3     28G   15G   12G  56% /

udev         tmpfs    124M  2,8M  122M   3% /dev

/dev/hda1     ext2     38M  6,6M   30M  19% /boot

none         tmpfs    124M     0  124M   0% /dev/shm

[root@marek marekd]# 
```

a z tej okolicy mam wkompilowane wszystko

----------

## arek.k

Dosyć niezwykłe. Pokaż jeszcze swój /etc/fstab, chociaż pewnie niewiele to da  :Sad: .

Dodatkowo zkładam, że próbowałeś restartować komputer (najprostszy sposób), aby wyelimonować np. przypadki, gdy w innej konsoli ktoś korzysta z katalogu /mp3 itp. i nie kombinowałeś ze zmianami (ręcznymi modyfikacjami) w /etc/mtab.

edit:

Początkowo nie zauważyłem, ale może to ten problem. Najpierw montowałeś dysk w /mp3, będąc w tym katalogu, więc jak zauważył @timor katalog mógł być traktowany jako zajęty (chociaż ja mogę zamontować dysk w katalogu w którym się znajduje). Później naprawiasz ten (być może) błąd, ale (może) popełniasz drugi montując dysk jako user (nie root), do czego możesz nie mieć uprawnień. Myślę, że nie w tym problem (bo byłby inny komunikat), ale sprawdź to jeszcze.

----------

## misiOr

a moze:

```

mount | grep mp3

fuser -k /mp3
```

?

----------

## bisz

mountuje dyski nie od wczoraj :>

mam przy bootowaniu do wyboru 3 jadra

18, 19, 20

na 18 wychodzi

na 19 i 20 nie wychodzi.

----------

## arek.k

Jeśli jest tak jak mówisz, to najlepiej porównaj konfigurację obu kerneli. Jeśli jest taka sama, a zależy ci na obsłudze vfat to zrezygnuj z jąder >18. 

Nie koniecznie musi to być moduł związany z fat32, ale nie jestem w stanie zgadnąć co to może być.

Nie muszę chyba dodawać, że powoli odchodzi się od fat32. Może w jadrze >19 coś spierdzielili i nawet nie zauważyli, więc kontynuuja to w 20.

----------

